# PopSugar Special Edition Must Have Fall Style Box 2015 *SPOILERS*



## boxesandboxes (Aug 10, 2015)

Starting a new topic on this since the box should be coming out soon.  What does everyone think will be in the box?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 11, 2015)

I always love getting jewelry, scarves, and a good fall candle.  Remember those hot chocolate bars we got in the January 2013 box?  Something like that would be amazing.  A good fall colored eyeshadow palette would be nice (kat von d would be even nicer because I don't have any of her palettes).  A really fancy sleep mask.  A cozy throw.  Sweater socks or a coupon for a chunky sweater that doesn't involve any additional cost.


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hmmm lets see... 

A nice wallet or A purse- in a nice brown or oxblood color 

A piece of jewelry with a druzy stone 

A bath bomb or luxurious body butter

Tony Moly Apple hand cream (http://www.sephora.com/apple-hand-cream-P393971?keyword=TONY%20MOLY%20Apple%20Hand%20Cream%20P393971&amp;skuId=1689082&amp;_requestid=548166)

Cable Knit boot socks or cozy slippers

A Fun new gadget (anyone have any cool new ones to suggest?)

Maple Candies

Love reading everyone's ideas keep em' coming ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 11, 2015)

I am hoping the weather predictions are correct and we have an El Nino fall this year.  Rain is as close as we get to having seasons in S Cal and I LOVE fall!  That being said, I would love to see:

Real maple syrup for the food item

A "nudes" eyeshadow palette

I love the idea of druzy jewelry so I will second that.  An oversized Druzy ring would be awesome.

A cozy wrap or poncho

A gift card for movie or music download(s)

Some kind of facial care device like this would be great, too: http://www.pulsaderm.com/pulsaderm-buddy/

or maybe a manicure kit in a nice case

A nice travel mug or thermos would work, too.

Cashmere socks


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 11, 2015)

It occurred to me that since they were originally inspired by organization for the August box but that it didn't show up there, maybe they had similar inspirations in mind when doing the fall box...I'd love a planner!  I know they already did that for the holiday 2013 box but a girl can dream.


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 11, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> It occurred to me that since they were originally inspired by organization for the August box but that it didn't show up there, maybe they had similar inspirations in mind when doing the fall box...I'd love a planner!  I know they already did that for the holiday 2013 box but a girl can dream.


This would be a box to do it I feel like the chances of getting a super nice planner would be higher in a special edition box.


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 11, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Starting a new topic on this since the box should be coming out soon.  What does everyone think will be in the box?


Thanks for starting this topic.  What are your guesses?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 11, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Thanks for starting this topic.  What are your guesses?


no guesses. just want it to arrive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  maybe those infamous razors will show up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the "spoiler" of the jewelry from MSA.  No ideas though. just want them to sell them.


----------



## jenny1973 (Aug 16, 2015)

has anyone heard when this box will go on sale?


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 17, 2015)

We have a date!


----------



## Laddy (Aug 17, 2015)

I am a recent subscriber to PopSugar Must Have. Do they usually give out spoilers before the day that the Limited Edition boxes go on sale or do you have to make a decision about whether or not to buy without any idea of what's in the box?  I'm all about surprise but I'd like to know something before dropping $100 on a box!  Thanks!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 17, 2015)

Oooh exciting.

I want stuff we haven't received already! Hard to think of what that would be though.  

If the past is any indication, we'll get:


a wearable accessory (we got a ring &amp; a tote two years ago, a hat and scarf ly)
Facial product (scrub year before last and cleanser ly)
Some type of snack (savory cookies and gummies, it's probably too hot still in most of the country for chocolate)
Beauty products (stila palette and bubble bath, and lipstick and perfume in previous boxes)
We also got a note book year before last, that box had 7 items. I vote for 7 this year too!
This year I want:


Wearable accessory: those ballet slippers that fold up and you can carry in a bag (I know highly unlikely that'll happen).
Beauty: nail polish (I know everyone gets Julep and tons of polish but I'd like a nice boxed set like the Rachel Zoe box had this spring) and a clairsonic, haha yea right but would a mia be too much to ask for?!? I'd also like one of those super fast hair drying towels. 
Snack: Um something GOOD! Savory cracker cookies and gummies =  :wacko:  I'd always vote for crispy cakes!
Fitness item: Since we'll be stuffing our face with yummy snack a fitness item would be fun. How about cooling body wipes?


----------



## easteregg (Aug 17, 2015)

Seems like if a box isn't moving quickly, they will give more spoilers.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 17, 2015)

I think I can't pass this one up. The Summer one was so nice and I still am in love with the Holiday for Her box from last Christmas. I've passed on the Spring and Summer so I think it's time.


----------



## jenny1973 (Aug 17, 2015)

I am in hopefully. I think I will skip the holiday boxes. I am more of a fall season kind of girl.


----------



## liltrixter (Aug 18, 2015)

It would be great if they released a spoiler on this box, kind of how they did with the Rachel Zoe Box of Style. They may find it works in their favor since people are gunshy


----------



## LadyGordon (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm also new to PopSugar and not sure I will purchase this LE box.....I love fall though and have enjoyed my monthly boxes so far. Ah decisions, decisions....I bet I spring for it, I have no will power   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inimitable_d (Aug 18, 2015)

How quickly do these boxes typically sell out?  Minutes, hours, days?  I have a hair appointment on Thursday at noon ET and I hear this is about the time they are typically released.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 19, 2015)

inimitable_d said:


> How quickly do these boxes typically sell out?  Minutes, hours, days?  I have a hair appointment on Thursday at noon ET and I hear this is about the time they are typically released.


Really depends, but honestly I wouldn't freak out too much if you miss it. There will always be someone unhappy with the box and willing to trade or sell.

I think you'll be fine to purchase it after your appointment, they haven't released a spoiler.  If they do release a spoiler and it's really epic, you might want to see if you can do the purchase on your phone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just in case.


----------



## easteregg (Aug 19, 2015)

That's right.  We are all way too picky to like everything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blank2aa (Aug 19, 2015)

I've made the decision to pass on this one! Hoping I don't regret it but hope everyone who gets it loves it!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm passing but will be in for the holiday box. I just cant pass up holiday items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Aug 19, 2015)

I might grab it if they release a good spoiler, otherwise I will be passing on this box.


----------



## Weebs (Aug 20, 2015)

I was completely disappointed in last year's fall box and won't take the $100 chance on this one this year.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Aug 20, 2015)

I ordered the Rachel Zoe fall box when I saw that watch spoiler, so I'm passing on this one unless they release a great spoiler. I wish they would adopt the same 'hero item' policy as rachel zoe - I bet it would work in their favor.


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 20, 2015)

Ugh now my FOMO is getting me and I totally want it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 20, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> Ugh now my FOMO is getting me and I totally want it.


When I feel like that I take a look at past boxes and honestly evaluate what I would use/liked to have etc. too see if it's worth the cost.

I feel like I can probably swap for most of these boxes and/or buy it from someone if I miss out and discover I REALLY MUST HAVE IT!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 20, 2015)

It would be interesting to see if there is better value in JUST getting the Special Edition boxes as opposed to only getting the monthly sub over the course of the year.  At this stage in my life I would rather get fewer nicer things than a bunch of OK stuff.  I may have to ponder this a bit for next year.  I signed up for the RZ box and that's pretty much their concept, it seems.  Maybe I will keep my monthly PSMH sub and not do any SE next year since I have RZ now (Please don't quote me on that next year when I am hovering over the computer waiting for the Spring SE box to be released *LOL*).   :blink:

Do we have an ETA on availability today?


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Aug 20, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> It would be interesting to see if there is better value in JUST getting the Special Edition boxes as opposed to only getting the monthly sub over the course of the year. At this stage in my life I would rather get fewer nicer things than a bunch of OK stuff. I may have to ponder this a bit for next year. I signed up for the RZ box and that's pretty much their concept, it seems. Maybe I will keep my monthly PSMH sub and not do any SE next year since I have RZ now (Please don't quote me on that next year when I am hovering over the computer waiting for the Spring SE box to be released *LOL*). :blink:
> 
> Do we have an ETA on availability today?


I keep stalking the site and nothing yet. Shouldn't it be on sale by now?I've tried a similar approach only buying the LE's and just swapping for the things I really want from the monthly boxes, but I caved and renewed my subscription. If I had to chose it would be the LE's since I usually love 90% of the items &amp; they are a great deal, but I'm weak to my monthly fix. PS is the only monthly box I get.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 20, 2015)

there's never been a set time. sometimes it was 3 PM from what I recall. I think they will be rolling out the big announcement too (re referrals) so might be more to push out on their site.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 20, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I keep stalking the site and nothing yet. Shouldn't it be on sale by now?
> 
> I've tried a similar approach only buying the LE's and just swapping for the things I really want from the monthly boxes, but I caved and renewed my subscription. If I had to chose it would be the LE's since I usually love 90% of the items &amp; they are a great deal, but I'm weak to my monthly fix. PS is the only monthly box I get.


That's my dilemma.  I think I am going to cancel Glossybox when it's up.  I already have enough points for 3 free boxes and I have enough serums, lotions, etc to last me at least a year.  The fact I was able to save up that many points without ever wanting to use them to double up on a box speaks volumes.  

If I keep my PSMH monthly it will satisfy my monthly box fix (and I do love it) and RZ will be the more luxe items. I canceled Boxycharm, Birchbox and Ipsy over the past year and I can honestly say I don't miss them at all.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 20, 2015)

yeah, i cancelled glossybox and birchbox too. I skipped last month's PS. Will decide if I want the monthly (after sept).  I seem to stick w/ these LEs.  Only real disappointments were last Neiman Marcus and CFDA.  Some of the LEs have been so-so for me but managed to get rid of items if they weren't great for me.  Summer one was fantastic for me.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 20, 2015)

The site is "currently in maintenance mode".  Should be soon!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Aug 20, 2015)

The site is down for maintenance. Hopefully they are busy preparing the launch!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 20, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> The site is down for maintenance. Hopefully they are busy preparing the launch!


funny. i dont see that.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 20, 2015)

It's order time!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 20, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> funny. i dont see that.


It's up and I have ordered!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 20, 2015)

It will ship by Sept 10th


----------



## baragon11 (Aug 20, 2015)

I ordered too. Hope i like it!


----------



## leenabean86 (Aug 20, 2015)

I've never ordered a LE box and I am so tempted this time but I told myself, not without a spoiler! But...I am so close to ordering it now. Ugh I hate fighting with myself lol


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Aug 20, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> funny. i dont see that.


It was just down for a few minutes. Woo! Hoo! I just ordered!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 20, 2015)

I ordered one too. Ugh such a gamble with no spoiler. Fingers crossed it's great!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 20, 2015)

I haven't ordered, yet. Trying to stay strong.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I left subscription boxes out of my no buy on purpose.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## LadyGordon (Aug 20, 2015)

I am passing on this, with no spoiler I don't feel like taking a chance. I may kick myself later, but there's always the September box to look forward to, so will have to settle for that. I am also on a no spend month, although I seem to be failing at it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... guess that means I need to roll this no spend into September!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Aug 20, 2015)

I bought one. I feel like the last few LE boxes (save for the CFDA box) have been excellent.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 20, 2015)

Reija said:


> I haven't ordered, yet. Trying to stay strong.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I left subscription boxes out of my no buy on purpose.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


do it. do it.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Aug 20, 2015)

I ordered mine! I will never miss a PS box (that is under $100)!!!!!


----------



## MET (Aug 20, 2015)

I caved too thinking that they would sell out fast.  I didn't really like last year's fall box but the 2013 one looked amazing so I definitely think it's worth the gamble.  I am pretty sure I will skip the NM box this year probably anything over $100 is too risky.


----------



## jackieee (Aug 20, 2015)

I generally LOVE their Fall and Winter (not NM) LE boxes, so I purchased as soon as I got the email. 2014's lipstick is one of my favorites of all time, and I loved the perfume even though most people said it was too sweet. 2013's had the bubble bath that I still haven't used up yet because the bottle is HUGE but do use it regularly, and that Rachel Zoe ring is probably the piece of jewelry I wear the most...plus the Stila eyeshadow palette was great!

So excited, don't let me down PS!


----------



## inimitable_d (Aug 20, 2015)

I got it!  This is my first ever LE PopSugar box, but I looked at their last two fall LE boxes and like both.  Here's hoping this box is just as good (or better)!


----------



## liltrixter (Aug 21, 2015)

I signed up for the Rachel Zoe box of style...I'd really like a spoiler to decide...hopefully one is released before it sells out. Summer's was sold out fast


----------



## jennifer31777 (Aug 21, 2015)

I wasn't happy with the summer box. Its the one time where I tried selling the whole box, but it did't work out. I always get the Popsugar special edition boxes. I jumped on this one even without a spoiler afraid of a sell out. While I was entering my information I had that song in my head "There is a sucker, born every minute"


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm super surprised ppl didnt jump on buying the whole summer box. if it was resort, could understand. or neiman marcus. or CFDA.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 21, 2015)

The fall 2013 box was my favourite box ever, but I ended up being glad I didn't buy the 2014 fall box. I did swap for a few items. The lipstick was fantastic, but I didn't care for the fragrance of the cleanser or perfume. The scarf and hat weren't for me.

I'm passing on this one, but hopefully I can swap for anything I love with any misses from the Rachel Zoe box. A spoiler could change my mind though!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 21, 2015)

I think this is the first time I jumped without a spoiler. I really thought the Summer box was great and was sad I missed it. I just can't stop thinking about how much I loved the Holiday for Her box. It's irrational but loving it so much made me decide to get the Fall and Winter boxes this year. Anything I don't like will become gifts so it works out in that respect. But really i hope I just love everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 21, 2015)

Aach. I'm on the fence about this one. Fall is my favorite season, but I hated last Fall's LE box. I wish they would atleast tell us the theme.


----------



## blank2aa (Aug 22, 2015)

It's sold out!


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 22, 2015)

I jumped, even though I wasn't going to. I have a new baby at home and this will be nice for xmas presents even if I won't use all of it. All of the PS LE boxes except the CFDA box have been great. (I still can't believe they had that sketchy-origin nail polish in there!)

So I'm getting both this and the Rachel Zoe! I'll be rolling in fanciness this Sept.

In terms of contents I'd like, I'm hoping for a nice makeup item, like a lip palette or multitasking color or contouring palette, maybe a cute thermos (like for tailgating but girly), a moisturizing hair mask, a wallet (we never get wallets), and some ridiculously overpriced dessert item that I will love...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenny1973 (Aug 22, 2015)

I caved the day it came out. Hoping for some really nice fall items. Really would like to see the Kat von D eye palette but that is wishful and really good fall themed food item. Hats are always welcome but not until about October here. Maybe some fall themed bath item and I agree with nice penguins a thermos would be lovely. Maybe they will ship earlier now that the boxes are sold out.


----------



## thetintiara (Aug 22, 2015)

I would love a fall eye palette, something chai, something leather, a pretty necklace, a hair mask to put the moisture back in from summer.....something tech....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 22, 2015)

thetintiara said:


> I would love a fall eye palette, something chai, something leather, a pretty necklace, a hair mask to put the moisture back in from summer.....something tech....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


Chai is a great idea!


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 22, 2015)

Darn. I told myself if it was sold out before Monday it was a sign I shouldn't get it. And now it's sold out and I'm sad.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 22, 2015)

I wanted to order one so badly but held off, now I'll be living through you all. Hope the box is great!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## easteregg (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey don't worry guys. I'll bet that between all of us, you should be able to get your hands on any of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 22, 2015)

I was *this* close to ordering when I saw that it had sold out.   The last LE box was pretty good and I was disappointed that I didn't purchase that one.  I'm getting the Rachel Zoe box next month though, and I was having a hard time justifying $200 in one month.  

I'm happy for those of you who got it in time and can't wait to see what you all get. . I hope it's stupendous!! Popsugar has been doing much better this last year, so I have a good feeling about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 23, 2015)

Augh I was hoping it wouldnt' sell out! But it's probably good that it did because I really should not be spending that much right now.

I cannot wait to see what you all get in it! I love the fall and holiday LE boxes.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 23, 2015)

Need me a spoiler tomorrow!!!


----------



## Davisarahe (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm a longtime reader, but just signed up as a member. I noticed that Popsugar MH on Pinterest has added pictures to its Fall Inspiration board. This is the same board they used for 2014 Special Edition Fall Style box inspiration, but with updated pics just added in the last few months. One is about taking good quality fall foliage photos, and the other is a fashion pic of a navy leather jacket over a summery-looking dress plus a beanie to make a fall transition outfit. Might not mean anything, but maybe they're clues for the 2015 Fall Style box??


----------



## MET (Aug 24, 2015)

Davisarahe said:


> ".... plus a beanie to make a fall transition outfit. "


Okay - if I get a beanie I am quitting PSMH for good.  :laughno:


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 24, 2015)

MET said:


> Okay - if I get a beanie I am quitting PSMH for good.  :laughno:


LOL. me too!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 24, 2015)

Didn't we get a beanie in last years fall box?


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 25, 2015)

Davisarahe said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a longtime reader, but just signed up as a member. I noticed that Popsugar MH on Pinterest has added pictures to its Fall Inspiration board. This is the same board they used for 2014 Special Edition Fall Style box inspiration, but with updated pics just added in the last few months. One is about taking good quality fall foliage photos, and the other is a fashion pic of a navy leather jacket over a summery-looking dress plus a beanie to make a fall transition outfit. Might not mean anything, but maybe they're clues for the 2015 Fall Style box??


You mean this board? https://www.pinterest.com/popsugarmh/fall-inspiration/ If so, I think that one's from last year's


----------



## jenny1973 (Aug 25, 2015)

Maybe the fall box will include one of those instant cameras that they posted on histogram earlier this month. That would be nice.


----------



## jenny1973 (Aug 25, 2015)

Instagram. Not histogram!


----------



## Debby Jovanovic (Aug 27, 2015)

A label was created on Tuesday from Gilroy, CA and is 5.1 lbs. Still shows as processing in my account. This had to be the LE and not September, right? Crazy fast shipment if this gets picked up soon.


----------



## jenny1973 (Aug 27, 2015)

I have a label created also. This is the fall le box. My monthly box come from new York. September is going to be fab month for boxes.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 27, 2015)

Wow, I thought it wasn't shipping til the 18th!! Sometimes I love being wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 27, 2015)

They were shipping by the 10th. but of course that means BY (always before - well after that one disastrous resort box) ..woo hoo!


----------



## jenny1973 (Aug 27, 2015)

_Hoping this shows up next Friday! But these packages always seem to move slow!  I am so ready for fall, getting my house pumpkin ready this weekend!_


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 27, 2015)

jenny1973 said:


> _Hoping this shows up next Friday! But these packages always seem to move slow!  I am so ready for fall, getting my house pumpkin ready this weekend!_


You are a girl after my own heart.  I am in full ready-for-fall-get-out-the-jack-o-lanterns mode! Now, if only it wasn't triple digits today.....


----------



## MET (Aug 27, 2015)

Yay! Initiated and processing - probably won't get it until the 15th but I can't wait for some spoilers.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 27, 2015)

Me, too!  Label! 5.1 lbs.....................


----------



## MET (Aug 28, 2015)

FedEx has added an estimated arrival date - mine is scheduled for 9/8


----------



## jenny1973 (Aug 28, 2015)

Mine is still sitting there saying label created. And it has to travel to the other side of the US. So sad.


----------



## jenny1973 (Aug 29, 2015)

Ok so mine is moving now. Also if anyone still has their gift card/ voucher for the Sorial/ July box, they have updated their web site with their fall line of bags. A very cute wristlet for 28. Just used mine and it does not expire until mid September.


----------



## Raquel Jacobs (Aug 29, 2015)

Mine is on the move!  I'm so excited.  I hope it's good!


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 29, 2015)

jenny1973 said:


> Ok so mine is moving now. Also if anyone still has their gift card/ voucher for the Sorial/ July box, they have updated their web site with their fall line of bags. A very cute wristlet for 28. Just used mine and it does not expire until mid September.


Thanks for the tip. I just ordered one. Shipping was $12 (yikes!) but the total was only $15. Seems worth it to me. I've really liked the Sorial items PS has sent. And I'm obsessed with wristlets right now.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Aug 30, 2015)

Mine is on its way too with an estimated delivery of 9/8, but hopefully a couple of days sooner that would be nice!


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 31, 2015)

Oooh, mine shipped from CA but it is already in TN and I live in GA! At that rate, it should arrive this week.

Hoping it's a good box! The only one I haven't liked was CFDA so I hope this one is up to par w their other boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenny1973 (Aug 31, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> Oooh, mine shipped from CA but it is already in TN and I live in GA! At that rate, it should arrive this week.
> 
> Hoping it's a good box! The only one I haven't liked was CFDA so I hope this one is up to par w their other boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I live in Alabama, saw this morning that it was already in TN too.  I hope it shoots back down to MS or on into Alabama and not travel north. The packages seem to moving a little quicker this time.

Hoping it is a fun fall package!


----------



## Anne Keith Ford (Aug 31, 2015)

Mine is out for delivery today!!! I'm new but I've been lurking for awhile.  I assume it is ok to post spoilers on this thread because spoilers is listed in the title.  I should receive it late this afternoon pst.  I'm super excited and nervous.  Oh, the fun of sub boxes.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes, PLEASE post spoilers - with photos, if possible!!!  Thank you!


----------



## MET (Aug 31, 2015)

disneydreaming said:


> Mine is out for delivery today!!! I'm new but I've been lurking for awhile.  I assume it is ok to post spoilers on this thread because spoilers is listed in the title.  I should receive it late this afternoon pst.  I'm super excited and nervous.  Oh, the fun of sub boxes.


How exciting!  I will be checking back very often and am so excited to see what's in the box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anne Keith Ford (Aug 31, 2015)

My Mom got her box.  She read to me what the info card said.  I haven't received mine yet. I don't know what anything looks like. Here is what she said is in there.

Deepa Gurnani Aria necklace $90 

Becca Cosmetics ombre rouge eye palette $40

Smith &amp; Cult nail polish $18  (she couldn't find the name but said it is a gunmetal grey color if she had to guess)

Canvas Home Dauville coasters in platinum $46

Swing Design valet tray $54  

Tatcha classic rice enzyme powder $65

*If there is anything incorrect I will fix it asap. (apologies in advance if there are errors) I will know for sure the contents when I get my box.  My Mom was leaving for a funeral and she was in a hurry. She didn't go into detail with anything.  She just read me the items from the card and didn't unwrap most of them to see what they looked like.  I'm thinking she missed the food item?


----------



## Debby Jovanovic (Aug 31, 2015)

OMGosh!  It's like they curated it just for me.  I think I will adore everything. I  wish I had gotten 2, one for my daughter's upcoming birthday.  She adores BECCA cosmetics.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MET (Aug 31, 2015)

@ - thanks for posting the contents! 

We're still hopeful that you will be posting pictures later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 31, 2015)

disneydreaming said:


> My Mom got her box.  She read to me what the info card said.  I haven't received mine yet. I don't know what anything looks like. Here is what she said is in there.
> 
> Deepa Gurnani Aria necklace $90
> 
> ...


Whooohoo thanks for spoiling us.

No food item, this makes my blood sugar sad.

As always I need to have it in my hands before I can decide if like the box. I love all of the beauty product, I swear I had a feeling I saw something about the rice powder recently.

I'll probably trade the necklace depending on the style.  And gift the coasters to my sister for her bridal shower (even though I gave her coasters last xmas...ha!) I'm undecided on the valet tray too, will have to see it, will probably swap it.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 31, 2015)

disneydreaming said:


> My Mom got her box.  She read to me what the info card said.  I haven't received mine yet. I don't know what anything looks like. Here is what she said is in there.
> 
> Deepa Gurnani Aria necklace $90
> 
> ...


I didn't get this box, but it sounds wonderful for fall!

ETA: Looks like this is the necklace: http://deepagurnani.com/jewelry/necklace/empress-crown-necklace-786.html?___SID=U

I'm regretting not getting this box!!


----------



## JenniferV (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for the spoilers!  Here are my best guesses!
~Deepa Gurnani Aria Necklace _(not sure if this is the exact one) _$90

~Becca Cosmetics Ombre Rouge Eye Palette $40
~Smith &amp; Cult Nail Polish (Gunmetal Grey) _(may not be shade pictured above)_ $18
~Canvas Home Dauville Coasters (Platinum) $46
~Swing Design Valet Tray $54 _(I can’t find the exact one online)_
~Tatcha Classic Rice Enzyme Powder $65


----------



## Saiza (Aug 31, 2015)

Hm I'm glad I passed on this one, looks like a great box but not for me. I'm still using my Tatcha powder from last years MSA box. The necklace is pretty too.


----------



## Saiza (Aug 31, 2015)

PS- at least they didn't include a clutch or scarf lol.


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 31, 2015)

disneydreaming said:


> My Mom got her box.  She read to me what the info card said.  I haven't received mine yet. I don't know what anything looks like. Here is what she said is in there.
> 
> Deepa Gurnani Aria necklace $90
> 
> ...


How fun!  Thanks for sharing- so exciting you are getting yours today, my tracking was last updated on Friday and not scheduled to arrive until the 11th...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 31, 2015)

Everything looks great except omg no more eyeshadow!!! Will be trading that but wow I'm really excited for the other items. The coasters look chic, I'm running out of my amore pacific enzyme powder, and I've always wanted to try that polish brand.


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 31, 2015)

JenniferV said:


> Thanks for the spoilers!  Here are my best guesses!
> 
> ~Deepa Gurnani Aria Necklace _(not sure if this is the exact one) _$90
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the possible pics.  Those nail polish bottles are lovely lol.  I m curious about the coasters and the tray- those are both things I never spend money on but its always nice to get some lovely ones.  I love all the  little trays and catch-all bowls pop sugar spends I find them very useful to have.  That Tatcha Powder is my fave and lasts forever!  And yea for Becca cosmetics I love her highlighters never tried her eyeshadows.  Enjoy ladies!


----------



## thetintiara (Aug 31, 2015)

The above list of items is accurate to what I just received. Except my tray has a turquoisey blue bottom instead of the rust brown...the sides are still white though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## kristab94 (Aug 31, 2015)

I have a couple of those nail polishes (bought them because of the pretty bottle) and they are pretty good quality.  I indoor rock climbing almost daily and its the only polish I've tried that lasts on my nails more than a couple days.


----------



## Anne Keith Ford (Aug 31, 2015)

thetintiara said:


> The above list of items is accurate to what I just received. Except my tray has a turquoisey blue bottom instead of the rust brown...the sides are still white though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


My Mom did mention that there was a turquoise bottom to her tray too.


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 31, 2015)

Everything else seems more fall-like than the tray, but maybe it'll look right once I see it in person.


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 31, 2015)

disneydreaming said:


> My Mom did mention that there was a turquoise bottom to her tray too.


Ooooh thats sounds beautiful.  Love me some turquoise I do agree though doesn't seem like a very fallish color (I think of oranges, burgandys, plums,yellows, browns, and navy when I think of fall)  but I think I m going to love it!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 31, 2015)

disneydreaming said:


> My Mom did mention that there was a turquoise bottom to her tray too.


Oh Im so happy about that.  Your mom's the best! I hope I get pink!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 31, 2015)

I wish we got the



Spoiler



gold coasters


(I know I am in minority -but my place in done in gold).


----------



## Anne Keith Ford (Aug 31, 2015)

thetintiara said:


> The above list of items is accurate to what I just received. Except my tray has a turquoisey blue bottom instead of the rust brown...the sides are still white though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


Is your necklace more of a gold tone?  My Mom said hers leaned more to the gold tones.  On the website it looks silver.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm very happy I purchased this! It looks wonderful!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh, man, I am SO GLAD Nina Garcia was pushed off another month so I could squeeze this in my budget.  This is SO GOOD.  I might even sell the décor items (just because I don't neeeeeed them) and the rice powder (still have one from MSA) to offset most of the cost of the box, and then I'll still have that gorgeous palette and necklace and nail polish to play with!


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm so glad I splurged to buy this box.  I'll use everything in it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pbpink (Aug 31, 2015)

Saiza said:


> PS- at least they didn't include a clutch or scarf lol.


so true! they just HAD to sneak blue in there in the tray!


----------



## Hshaw05 (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm glad I got this one! Everything is so luxe can't wait to get it!


----------



## MET (Aug 31, 2015)

MSA has posted a picture from one of their readers.  The necklace looks better in the pic (not my style though but the rest of the box looks great).


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 31, 2015)

pbpink said:


> so true! they just HAD to sneak blue in there in the tray!


I am starting to wonder if they have some kind of vision in which all of the monthly and LE boxes are meant to build on each other and they are curating a giant lifestyle collection over time, if that makes sense.  One with a "50 shades of blue" color palette.


----------



## Debby Jovanovic (Aug 31, 2015)

Dumb question - is that ONE coaster or a set inside of the little bowl?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 31, 2015)

DebbyJ said:


> Dumb question - is that ONE coaster or a set inside of the little bowl?


Looks like a set of 4


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 31, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I am starting to wonder if they have some kind of vision in which all of the monthly and LE boxes are meant to build on each other and they are curating a giant lifestyle collection over time, if that makes sense.  One with a "50 shades of blue" color palette.


True. the coasters to match the platinum bowls we got back in Dec (same brand, same look). Heard there was even a white ring on outside.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 31, 2015)

MET said:


> MSA has posted a picture from one of their readers.  The necklace looks better in the pic (not my style though but the rest of the box looks great).


I agree, it just may work with my bridesmaid dress for my sister's wedding, her colors are navy and gold, but that might be the only time I wear it. I can't wait to see it in person.

But really, no posh food item...like really? I really bummed. I'll have to drown my tears in some gelato tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea Snedaker (Aug 31, 2015)

Ugh. Completely disappointed in this box. I want nothing in it.

I'm usually so laid back about the boxes and end up liking 90% of each box. But the coasters are the only thing I'll maybe use and I've got a 10m old so they'll likely get broken.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 31, 2015)

For those of you who love home stuff I just read this article today:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/home/satisfy-your-instagram-envy-with-this-new-subscription-box-for-your-home/2015/08/31/e483f05e-4d00-11e5-902f-39e9219e574b_story.html (first post spoilers included)

https://www.boxofchic.com/


----------



## Saiza (Aug 31, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> For those of you who love home stuff I just read this article today:
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/home/satisfy-your-instagram-envy-with-this-new-subscription-box-for-your-home/2015/08/31/e483f05e-4d00-11e5-902f-39e9219e574b_story.html (first post spoilers included)
> 
> https://www.boxofchic.com/


Ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com posted about that box last week, seems like it could be interesting. But that first box contains $1 matchbox, $1 pencils and some other things. Definitely one to keep an eye on though.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Aug 31, 2015)

Mine arrived today without any notification and via USPS, no FedEx at all. LOVE this box. Everything looks and feels super high end. Love love love love! Also the coasters are the same brand as that little bowl we previously received in November or December. And the valet is beautiful and a great size! Did I mention that I love this box?!


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 31, 2015)

Well, I missed out on this box (too slow to decide.) I think the coasters and tray are gorgeous. I'd be tempted to only use the coasters during the holiday season because they are so glamorous. No food item?! What is it with PS and the lack of, or lackluster, food items this year? The box doesn't say Fall to me at all, but it is lovely and luxurious. I'm okay with missing out, but I would have been happy if I'd gotten it too.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 31, 2015)

I JUST bought that Tatcha powder last week. Darn! I wish I'd have held off. I've been considering it for a while.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 31, 2015)

I really wish I was getting this box because of the Tatcha powder. I've been wanting to try it for a long time now.


----------



## jackieee (Aug 31, 2015)

Good box, glad I bought! I have the travel size of the Tatcha powder and have been trying to decide if I want to get the full size...no need now! Weird there is no food item though...could've thrown in a damn candy bar for my sweet tooth obsessed self, PS, haha.


----------



## jackieee (Aug 31, 2015)

Reija said:


> I really wish I was getting this box because of the Tatcha powder. I've been wanting to try it for a long time now.


Sephora sells a travel sized one for $15....I bought mine in June and still have half the jar left even though I use more than they tell you to use (I think they say a tsp, but I usually do more because I can't get a tsp to lather well enough). I don't use it every day, couple days a week. Well worth the $15, IMO.


----------



## inimitable_d (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm happy with this!  I'll likely trade the eyeshadow palette because I have so many already, but Becca is a great brand!  I'll also have to see the necklace in person before I decide about it, but I think I might end up really liking it.  I'm super excited for the other items, and I'm thrilled we aren't getting a clutch or something like that.


----------



## jenny1973 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thinking of selling most items in box. I don't prefer powdered cleansers and I have too many palettes right now that I can't even pan out. I have that color nail polish and the home items may or may not go with my decor. Aghhh so frustrated. Although it may be the day I had in clinic.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 31, 2015)

@@PrettyAndWitty Thanks for the photos!! I'm really excited about those coasters because I love my bowls (heh, yep, I got more than one December box &gt;.&lt and I need coasters anyway. SO PERFECT!

And how nice is it that the necklace is velvety on the back?! I'm totally wearing it to my next black tie event because why not!?

Since my sitting room is in blues the tray is going to go so nicely.

But I will likely sell the Tatcha (I don't use powder cleanser, too messy) and debate the Becca palette. But selling it will recoup some of the box cost so I'm not unhappy.

HURRY UP AND GET HERE, BOX!!


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (Aug 31, 2015)

I am so excited! I took a chance on this one that it would not contain winter clothing and it paid off! Not sure what I am going to do with that necklace though! Over all winner winner chicken dinner!!


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm interested in buying the entire box. If someone wants to part with it, message me! I'm so bummed I missed out on this one!


----------



## LadyGordon (Sep 1, 2015)

Happy I broke down and bought this box, but wish it would ship already!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 1, 2015)

We've got a Pop Sugar trades thread here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136402-popsugar-trades/

I know I need to update my list. But you can also reach out to other members about buying and selling your boxes there too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 1, 2015)

Mailbox Junkie said:


> I am so excited! I took a chance on this one that it would not contain winter clothing and it paid off! Not sure what I am going to do with that necklace though! Over all winner winner chicken dinner!!


really good point! I know lots of CA and FL folks were not too happy about all the winter wear coming in...

I wish you could sub to the quarterly LE boxes like you can sub to Rachel Zoe, so that people don't miss out on ordering.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Sep 1, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> I wish you could sub to the quarterly LE boxes like you can sub to Rachel Zoe, so that people don't miss out on ordering.


That would be awesome! But maybe with an opt out by a certain date feature. I generally scramble to buy all of them &amp; like them, but I had absolutely no interest in ordering the Target or QVC boxes.
This is a beautiful box &amp; I can proudly gift the items that aren't for me or swap them easily. I have to say though, 3 beauty items? 1 or two would have been more than plenty. Although they are all nice, I would have preferred more fashion instead. And come on...first salt, then honey and now no treat at all? That makes me sad. What up LE boxes? Where's my fancy chocolates &amp; caramels? Carrot cake? Something pumpkin flavored? I almost never complain about boxes, but this is getting to me. Where is the love?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 1, 2015)

I finally got tracking. The box is due to arrive next Friday?


----------



## Coley2277 (Sep 1, 2015)

Nothing in this box interests me will be selling the whole box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 1, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I finally got tracking. The box is due to arrive next Friday?


me too, but next Tuesday :/


----------



## jkru (Sep 2, 2015)

Was very surprised to come home to my Fall LE box on my porch! Wasn't expecting that! Didn't have a chance to peek at any items but the pics on the info card look very nice.


----------



## MET (Sep 2, 2015)

My box has moved up to Friday but now that I come back to the pictures I actually like it a lot less (especially in comparison to the new Luxe box and Box of Style).  I'm really hoping to avoid the PS LE boxes for a while...


----------



## Teach22 (Sep 3, 2015)

Has anyone else's tracking not been updated since friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Box where are you?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 3, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Has anyone else's tracking not been updated since friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Box where are you?


I was going to say mine, but I just check and mine is in West VA, I could potentially have it this Saturday which is AMAZING.

I really need to see if the necklace will work with my bridesmaid dress, the dress it at my moms house and I'm going to my moms and to see see my sisters final dress fitting on Saturday.

I also need to evaluate the non-beauty items for sale or swapping or gifting. Those are the items I'm most undecided about.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 3, 2015)

Just got my box! Like I said before, I bought the Tatcha Powder last week so we'll see if I really like it and this can be a spare. I've been meaning to order one of the Smith &amp; Cult nail polishes from Birchbox for a while, plus I'm a grey girl! I like the neutrals of the Becca palette. The necklace isn't really my style, but we'll see if I can do something with it. The coasters and tray will find a place somewhere. Overall, a win!


----------



## Teach22 (Sep 3, 2015)

For those of you who have not yet received this box here is an unboxing that shows all the items in this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope everyone is enjoying their goodies https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQRieHX_j1Q


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 3, 2015)

my box got here and I'm loving it!! Everything is so nice. I mean, I wouldn't pay $90 for the necklace but it's pretty and I can't believe it's handmade! I like the suede backing, it doesn't slip around at all when its on.

The coasters fit perfectly inside the tray  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyGordon (Sep 4, 2015)

I got my box yesterday as well, and I am happy with everything but the necklace. It is just not my style at all, so hopefully can trade it. I love the Becca palette and of course the Tatcha powder. I've never had a nail polish by Smith &amp; Cult, so eager to try it. It's still a hot summer in the south, so will have to wait a bit before I can try it out. I also like the coasters and the tray. Overall a good box for me, glad I caved and bought it!


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 4, 2015)

The smith &amp; cult polishes are great. I have two and they are very easy to apply and dry fast. I'm not the best at applying nail polish but with these my nails look great, especially with two coats. My friends thought I had gel nails once when I had used this polish. All it was, was two coats of smith&amp;cult polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 4, 2015)

Whoohooo my box tracking, just updated to delivered!  I can't wait to get home and check it out!!

Still wish there was a snack in there.  Mmm must be time for a PSL run to at Starbucks!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 4, 2015)

The tray in person = amazing. Yay.


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 4, 2015)

I have to say I love everything in this box!  3 beauty products + 2 houseware products + 1 jewelry item + 0 scarf = LOVE


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 4, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> @@PrettyAndWitty Thanks for the photos!! I'm really excited about those coasters because I love my bowls (heh, yep, I got more than one December box &gt;.&lt and I need coasters anyway. SO PERFECT!
> 
> And how nice is it that the necklace is velvety on the back?! I'm totally wearing it to my next black tie event because why not!?
> 
> ...


OMG - I bought 2 December boxes, also!  I keep perfume samples in the little bowls and they look so cute!  The coasters will be an awesome match!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 4, 2015)

Saiza said:


> PS- at least they didn't include a clutch or scarf lol.


I could not believe it, either!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also nothing in popsugar blue - the tray has a lovely teal/aquamarine color - so pretty!


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 4, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Didn't we get a beanie in last years fall box?


LOL- Yeah.... Never used mine (or the one from January, either...)


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 4, 2015)

Tamara76 said:


> OMG - I bought 2 December boxes, also!  I keep perfume samples in the little bowls and they look so cute!  The coasters will be an awesome match!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I keep perfume samples in one of mine too!!! That is hilarious!


----------



## Debby Jovanovic (Sep 5, 2015)

I love the box!  The necklace is too short for my fat neck, so I'm going to try and trade it for the eyeshadow/coasters/cleanser.

Overall, I'm thrilled!


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 5, 2015)

Reija said:


> I really wish I was getting this box because of the Tatcha powder. I've been wanting to try it for a long time now.


I have a couple sample packets I could slip into the circular swap for you if you'd like.  LMK


----------



## jenny1973 (Sep 5, 2015)

I finally got my box. The eye shadows are ok. The necklace is a no. And I am a little unsure about the cleanser. I have never used a powdered one before. Any suggestions on tatcha powder.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 5, 2015)

I got my box yesterday! Looks like everyone's pouches for the necklaces vary.

I used the cleanser tonight, gosh that's nice stuff!

I'm still really undecided about the tray and coasters for me personally, but I think I'll gift them for a housewarming or shower gifts.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 6, 2015)

That's what I love about these LE boxes. For the most part, if you don't like something, the items are good enough to gift.


----------



## Teach22 (Sep 12, 2015)

So far I ve used the Becca eye palette everyday since I received the box... LOVE it. 

I already use and love the tatcha powder so its nice to have another one, they last FOREVER. Speaking of Tatcha I also love the tatcha cleansing oil sephora sells the travel size for around $18 HIGHLY recommend it. 

The tray is AWESOME I like it way way way more than I expected I kinda want more than one I wonder if they sell them with different color bottoms hmmmm...

The coasters are lovely I d never buy them myself but they are being used and look so cute.

The necklace is another thing I d never buy myself but I think I ll get lots of use out of it and the little pouch is so cute! 

Love the nail polish.  I may have ordered like three more colors... oppsie!  But they will look so cute in my new tray  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The past few LE boxes have been complete home-runs for me cannot wait for the next one!


----------



## Audrey Miles (Oct 31, 2015)

I am kicking myself over and over and over again for NOT getting this box. UGH! It seems like I miss the ones I love and get the ones I hate. If anyone out there wants to sell their box please let me know. *sigh*


----------

